# Rugby



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone have any information on the Cyprus rugby team ? Where do they play ? Anyone been ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I dont think Cyprus have a rugby team.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I stand corrected:

Cyprus national rugby union team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

They played Bulgaria in a friendly I think it was a week Saturday just gone, played in Paphos and it was free to watch.

Steve


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Played Finland on Saturday also staged in Paphos. There is a Cyprus Rugby Federation, i'm sure google can help.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, will certainly get to a game soon.


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

Why don't you start an amateur club?


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

Streaky said:


> Why don't you start an amateur club?


Me 
I'm female, 45 and although I enjoy watching, I know very little about it !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

paphos Tigers play in Tala stadium


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Watching Rugby*



Sixpence said:


> Me
> I'm female, 45 and although I enjoy watching, I know very little about it !


Hi Sixpence

Nice to see you enjoy watching rugby its a great game. I always follow the Paphos Tigers Team. lnk Below 
Paphos Tiger RFC - Cyprus Rugby, Rugby in Paphos Cyprus, First Cyprus Independent Rugby Club
I notice you are on the far coast so you will have to get in touch with the Ayia Nik Stags with the view to watch them play . link below 
AY NIK STAGS RUGBY FOOTBALL CLUB

Hope to see you around at the fixtures some time
Regards
David


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

There is a league of six rugby union clubs.

Does anyone know if there is rugby league on the island or if there is any demand for it?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Streaky
Sorry mate not my thing, just not into League. Watched a few games before but i prefer Union,


----------

